
US hospital uses five months' worth of supplies in six days as shortages hit - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/us-politics/coronavirus-us-hospital-georgia-shortages-healthcare-a9406411.html
======
Rastonbury
How does the rate of consumption increase 25-fold? Which supplies?

Even 5-6x would be reasonable, if capacity is maxed. By then the hospital
would be turning patients away I assume..

------
aaomidi
Our healthcare system is shit. Like. I don't care about what would happen to
the economy if we took an action to fix this.

We need to fix it.

~~~
gerland
Belive me - it's not. There are not that many countries that have better
health systems. I'm not saying yours is good, but the majority of them suck.
If you look at the countries that have "better" systems, then try looking
holistically. All of them are pretty much in a state of constant stagnation.
They just suck up technological advancements from the US and most of theri
effort goes to keeping those oveblown social utopias. In the mean time they
still have to rely on cheap labor from overboard, often times completely
uninsured.

~~~
616c
We are not a "believe me" kind of crowd last I checked. This is the kind of
forum where many enjoy data and empiricism. Self-reflection on anecdata and
personal bias is welcome as insightful when exploring data and interpretation.

As someone who vaguely works in healthcare, I have asked for journals that
compare information systems management for public healthcare systems of
different countries with different approaches and measuring outcomes.
Contractors and US agency employees alike in my limited experience cannot
point me to any, and this is the domain I am interested in. I am sure it will
count in this crisis and countless others.

Do such periodicals exist? Anyone know?

When people say US or country X has a sucky healthcare system even computer
scientists don't seem to care for scientific measurement of policy and
supporting IT systems to do that a high level (ie US Medicare and Medicaid,
for a small example, don't run themselves).

~~~
gerland
Are we more of a "X is shit" crowd then? You cannot evaluate the health system
based on the information management system itself. I would argue that you
cannot evaluate HS on anything more than your anecdotal evidence. If you have
a reliable model for HS then you pretty much have a model for the whole
economy, since it's just so much intertwined. Last time I checked physics envy
was still a thing. Deriving a functional model of HS from statistical data is
a pipe dream since so much is based here on behaviour. I know that we have
gone far with predicting behavours, but I would say that we are still not far
enough. Also, I don't have any data to support it and I don't care.

